# A Lab Experiment



## PaulM (Feb 5, 2010)

*Introduction*

You can't hang around the AU forum very long without noticing frequent threads that deal with complaints - long, unexplained delays, poor customer service, etc.. These always degenerate into two camps: those who say that a real business wouldn't get away with that, and those who say “You just don't understand” and besides your are a cry baby if you complain.

In my opinion, a much more important question is the frequently of these events; i.e., are you likely to experience such a problem; or are they rare events. A recent 2 ½ month, 8 train trip provided some help in answering the question. Although a statistician would call a sample of size 8 a small sample, nevertheless some conclusions can be drawn: sort of like a lab experiment.

*Test Plan*

Ride the California Zephyr (CZ) from Galesburg, IL to Denver (DEN); sandwich a few days at my son's and daughter's houses around a week in Silverthorne, CO. Then rent a car for a 1 ½ week visit to a daughter in Santa Fe (where is the Chief Connection when we need it?) and then back to DEN.

Ride the CZ from DEN to Winter Park, CO (WIP) and spend 3 weeks as “senior” volunteers at Snow Mountain Ranch, part of the YMCA of the Rockies.

Ride the CZ, Capitol Limited (CL), and Silver Meteor (SM) from WIP to Deland, FL (DLD), spend a week in Deland, rent a car and drive to Jekyll Island, GA, spend a week there, and return the car to the airport in Jacksonville, FL (JAX) – 2 zone roomette Amtrak Guest Rewards (AGR) ticket

Ride the SM, Lake Shore Limited (LSL), and CZ from JAX back to GBB – 1 zone AGR ticket JAX to Toledo (TOL) and paid coach the rest of the way.

For those familiar with the Tri-states (western IL, NE MO, and SW IA) geography, you might wonder why we chose GBB as our departure and ending station when Mount Pleasant, IA (MTP) is closer to Quincy, IL (QCY) where we live. I purchased the tickets so long ago that the reasoning is shrouded in the mists of time; but I can think of 3 reasons:

1. Early in the planning process I had been thinking of going to California instead of Florida after Colorado and then visiting our daughter in Santa Fe on the way back. This would require the CZ westbound and the Southwest Chief (SWC) eastbound; and the closest common station would be GBB.

2. The longer driving time to GBB would allow more train time on the CZ westbound and a slightly earlier arrival back home.

3. Returning to GBB would make it possible to use the later Illinois Zephyr (departs Chicago at 5:55PM) rather than the CZ (departs CHI at 2:00PM) should the LSL be very late. In fact, we could have begun the trip from Quincy on the IZ, connecting to the CZ in GBB; but this would require departing at 6:12AM and waiting in GBB for 8 ½ hours.

Interestingly enough, when I compared the fare from Chicago (CHI) to GBB on either the CZ or SWC, it was $103, compared to $16 on the IZ. However, the total price TOL to GBB was the same for all three connections.

Also, you might question the choice of returning on the LSL via New York (NYP) rather than the CL. First, and most obvious, the longer route would not get us home any later; it merely substituted more train time for layover time. Secondly, I had not been to New York in more than 30 years; whereas I had several layovers in DC in recent years.

Packing for a two and a half month train trip from the Midwest to Santa Fe, the Colorado Rockies, and Florida and back, was quite a challenge. We needed clothes for both frigid and, hopefully, warm weather, not to mention two folding bicycles. We wound up going with a backpack for my stuff, a normal size suitcase without wheels for my wife’s, and an airline legal (62 total inches) wheeled suitcase for each bike, plus a notebook computer.

*Limitation of the Results*

All of the trains tested are long distance (LD), i.e., overnight with dining car and lounge or cafe car. Therefore they do not apply to “corridor” trains.

*Change of Test Plan*

On January 8th, two days before our planned departure from WIP on the CZ, we received a robo call from Amtrak stating that the CZ was canceled east of Denver. I called the AGR number; and the agent quickly rebooked me for the 11th from DEN to DLD. She said I could exchange the tickets at the station in DEN. I had decided to depart from DEN instead of WIP because, as luck would have it, our son was visiting us at Snow Mountain Ranch. He had planned to drive us to the WIP station; but instead drove us to DEN and put us up for the night.

Why the January 6th and 7th snowstorm in central Nebraska caused the cancellation of the CZ four days later is a mystery to me. I’m sure the BNSF was able to clear the line faster then that.

Raw data to follow; results and conclusion at the end.


----------



## PaulM (Feb 5, 2010)

*CASE 1: Nov 18, CZ (#5) GBB to DEN.*

After driving to GBB and parking very close to the station, we boarded the CZ and departed on time, despite the conductress’s lecture to smokers not to dally. She said smoke stops would be annulled if they caused us to be late. The sleeping car attendant (SCA) was very helpful with our luggage (checked baggage service at GBB would have been appreciated). We drew a refurbished Superliner I with dark red wood paneling in aisle and thin, closed closet vs. open hanger space in roomette. Everything seemed to work, coffee, ice, juice, etc., available. We were in the sleeper immediately behind the transition sleeper, i.e., the third car behind the engine. For once, the constant blowing of the horn didn’t seem to bother me.

Consist contained 3 coaches, each about half full; but we seemed to pick up 10-15 people at each stop across Iowa. As usual, the ride was very smooth as far as Ottumwa, then rougher as far as Osceola, before smoothing out again. My GPS showed 78 mph across central IA until slowing down near Stanton, IA. We never really got back to speed before Omaha. It was fun watching the GPS elevation drop as we descended into the Missouri River valley for the run up to Omaha. We only stopped once (at least while I was awake) for a freight train, with not much of a wait.

For supper we had a no-name, flowery menu description steak; almost as good as the long departed NY strip. Service fine.

The scheduled early 7:15 arrival into DEN doesn’t permit waking up at a decent hour and still getting a leisurely shower and breakfast. So I prefer to be fashionably late on this run; but no such luck this time. When the SCA had asked us when we wanted to be awakened, I indicated as late as possible to eat and disembark just before the train departs DEN. He told me that because of security I would have to get off immediately. Of course, this is not true. An alert security guard won't allow people without tickets to go up the ramp onto the the platform from the underground passage. But he doesn't prevent people from leaving the platform.

We managed to schlep our luggage from the train to the subterranean passage and up to the light rail for the ride to the University stop, where our son picked us up.


----------



## PaulM (Feb 5, 2010)

*CASE 2: Nov 18, CZ (#5) DEN to WIP.*

We began by being dropped off at the University light rail stop. I had been following #6’s status; and it had been gradually loosing time until it was 47 minutes late at Ft. Morgan (FMG), the last stop before DEN. However, when we alighted from the light rail, we could see that it had arrived early. So we asked the security guard at the bottom of the ramp if my wife could sit on the church-style pews in the underground passage and watch our luggage while I went into the station to get in line to have our tickets pulled. He agreed. Apparently, some of the goofy, TSA-type nervous-nellyism had been done away with here.

Two coaches were crowded; and the third was closed off.

Immediately upon boarding the coach, I knew we were in trouble. We had only battery power; and no private car was being connected. Upon inquiry, the coach attendant said they were swapping engines (not true – there was no other engine in sight) and that was it normal (also not true). About an hour later the conductor announced that the engine brakes had failed and couldn't be fixed, and that a UP freight engine would arrive to help out in 45 min. Sure enough, we departed 45 minutes later. But we stopped almost immediately in a freight yards and power went out for another 15 min. Finally, we got going for good at about 2 hours late, and maintained this all the way to WIP. The conductor told me they would get a replacement Amtrak engine in Salt Lake City (SLC). When I commented that the slower freight engine speed didn't affect us climbing the front range, he said it would have on the flats because its speed limit is 70 mph vs. the normal 79. According to http://www.amtrakdelays.com/, it was 132 min late into SLC. I doubt the extra 12 minutes lost was due to the speed limit.

UP climbing the front range






UP at WIP





Was the brake failure a forecast of things to come? The problem can in no way be attributed to cold weather. During the wait I was able to walk around with only a light wind breaker jacket.


----------



## PaulM (Feb 5, 2010)

*CASE 3: Jan 11, CZ (#6) DEN to CHI*

As mentioned above, we were forced because of a weather related train cancellation to change the departure station and date to DEN on the 11th. On the morning of the 11th my wife and I bicycled downtown to the station to exchange our tickets. Unfortunately, the computer would not allow the station agent to print the new AGR tickets. After watching him cool his heels on the phone for about a half hour, we biked over to the REI store at the confluence of Cherry Creek and the South Platte River. When we returned about an hour later, he handed us what he referred to as a "book" ticket, the old fashioned multi-part hand written type. He had given up and beat the system. So instead of 6 paste boards (2 persons x 3 trains), we got 1 multi-part piece of paper. The conductors taking tickets did a double take; but accepted it.

Incidentally, it is considered poor form to have your tickets printed any earlier than is absolutely necessary. In our case there was no alternative to printing them 3 weeks earlier when we were in DEN because WIP has no agent or quiktrak machine.

I originally thought I would have to carry all our luggage on board and try to check it in CHI for the remainder of the journey. However, as we were picking up the original tickets in DEN, I asked the agent if I could sneak off #6 when it arrives in DEN from WIP and check the two large bags with the bicycles. He said he would be on duty on the day in question and it could be done, but to have the conductor call him on the radio when I boarded in WIP (to remind him, perhaps). But of course with the change, it was not necessary; and we were able to check everything through to DLD with no problem. Maybe the baggage man was in such a good mood because our destination reminded him of a trip he would be taking to Florida shortly; in any event he didn't even weigh our bikes.

Incidentally, there was plenty of space for out stuff in the Superliner sleeper's community luggage rack downstairs. The problem would be the lack of a community rack in the single level viewliner sleeper on the SM. Last summer, when I was traveling on the LSL with minimal luggage but a folding bicycle, I was able to sneak into the coach and stash the bike in the luggage rack there.

When we arrived at the station about 20 minutes before the arrival time, the train was there and the baggage had already been brought into the station. This time we departed on time.

Upon boarding the SCA suggested we check to see if the diner was ready for us, which it was. This was the second time in a row that we had dinner departing DEN after years of leaving around midnight. Only 2 entrees were left: shrimp "scampi" and meatloaf. The scampi actually turned out to be shrimp Creole, which I preferred anyway. The Meatloaf was good; but had a sauce that was so hot it would have been more at home on the Sunset Limited. Putting a little of the meatloaf in the creole sauce tamed it a bit and made for a tasty combination. The service good, as was breakfast's the next morning.

We had roomette #9 in car 632. Being near the end of the car, one could hear the trucks or springs bouncing even on the upper deck; but it was made up by lack of noise in the hall you get nearer the stairs and coffee pot. In any event I got a good nights sleep and only woke up at McCook (no snow) and Hastings (about a foot). I'm not convinced, based on the snow I saw, that #6 couldn't have run the day before. Could it have been equipment problems?

I woke up in Omaha at 5:30 when I heard the “all aboard” call, even though conductor in his good night address leaving DEN said no announcements would be made. Maybe it was his replacement.

We had a nice breakfast and stayed talking long after everyone had left; but the staff didn't object.

During the smoke stop at GBB we observed our car in the lot, now covered with a foot of snow.

At the time our train departed Emeryville, Julie had predicted arrival in CHI 32 minutes early, which just happens to be the pad from Naperville (NPV) to CHI. Actually, we were only 10 minutes early (22 minutes late leaving NPV minus the 32 minute pad).

Checked-in at the Metropolitan Lounge in CHI was a bit slow; but there was plenty of space. The attendant asked about dining car reservation on the CL as we checked in – nice touch. The WIFI worked fine. We checked my notebook computer (against the rules) and our small carry-on luggage with the red cap before walking to Michigan Avenue via Jackson and back on Adams -- needed to work off the dining car food and get ready for more.

Those suffering from Horizon Derangement Syndrome take note: An inbound Hiawatha had been delayed about an hour, causing a delay of next outbound. As we were boarding the CL, a train on adjacent platform was crusted with ice and snow; and workers were aiming 3 industrial strength heaters at what looked like pipes under the Horizon cars. Not so sure it was the delayed Hiawatha though, since there was an Amfleet food service car in the consist.

To be continued.


----------



## PaulM (Feb 5, 2010)

*CASE 4: Jan 12 CL (#30) CHI to WASHINGTON, DC (WAS)*

Boarded about 5:50PM for a 6:50 on-time departure. As we boarded, the SCA informed us about the new, at least for me, combined breakfast-lunch service the next morning.

As far as I am concerned, the Cross Country Cafe (CCC) was fine except for the acoustics. With the dining side full and a festive atmosphere, the noise level was too high for easy conversation. The food and service was the same as on the CZ's “real” dining car. The smaller "lounge" end seemed to be the crew's hangout, which wasn't a problem since the CL also carries a sightseer lounge.

The ride was very smooth with no unscheduled stops across IND and OH. Just after Waterloo, IN, I discovered I had a WIFI connection that continued to Toledo where I retired. The connection name had "Sprint" in it. Maybe the gadgeteers can explain what I found.

I woke up briefly in Cleveland but slept through Pittsburgh and Connelsville. The first landmarks I recognized were a large wind farm and the incredibly long former Western Maryland RR viaduct, now carrying the Great Allegheny Passage bike path over the Casselman river valley, CSX rails of the CL route, and a 4-lane highway. Both were just before Myersdale, which is just before the continental divide and the descent into the Potomac river valley at Cumberland. The ride with snow on the ground along the Monongahela, Youghiogheny, and Casselman rivers, Frenchmen's creek, Willis Creek, and the Potomac River was slow but steady and very scenic.

After a late breakfast of french toast and an omelet, each with bacon, I had no intention of going back for lunch until my wife pointed out we would have about 4 hours of walking around in DC and wouldn't get supper until about 7:00. So we ordered a burger and veggie burger to go. Nice service.

We picked up speed a little around Martinsburg. WV where the snow began disappearing. The historic Harper Ferry station must have been on the other side of the train. From our side it appeared we were stopped on the Potomac River bridge. In Brunswick, MD, the C&O canal was visible along right hand side of tracks. The towpath/bike trail looked ridable.

After arriving about 10 minutes early in WAS, we stashed our carry-on luggage at the Acela Club lounge, including my notebook legally this time. I prefer DC's lounge over Chicago's because you don't have to queue to check you luggage, to get something out of it, and to retrieve it when you are ready to board, or depend on the red cap being there when you need him. Also, you don't need a pass to get back into the lounge. What is the difference? It certainly can't be that security is a bigger problem in CHI. I call it the “Ma & Ma Kettle” syndrome. DC has all the big timers – businessmen & politicians. CHI get ma and pa Kettle that need the extra hand holding.

While sitting in the lounge I overheard someone with a decidedly Texas accent mention Austin. It could be none other than our own jimhudson – nice to meet you, Jim.

To be continued.


----------



## PaulM (Feb 5, 2010)

*CASE 5: Jan 13 SM (#97) WAS to DLD.*

About 20 minutes after boarding the southbound SM, which arrived about an hour late, the SCA told us to go to the diner for supper since power was back on. No sooner did we get the preliminary salad and roll, than the power went off again. It went back on briefly, then back off. About this time the waitress brought our meal - she said t had been cooked while power was on. She then brought plastic glowing candle like things, just before power came back on and we were off. The heritage diner was a disappointment, no interior decoration or acoustic paneling at all; in other words, no more attractive than the the diner lite formerly on the LSL or the cafe cars on single level LD trains. The food was comparable to the superliner dining cars and the CCC on the CL.

Another disappointment: no lounge car (I don't consider an Amfleet cafe car a lounge). From a sleeping car patron's perspective, the only use for the cafe car is the ability to see out both sides. Ironically, someone had left a magazine devoted to pre-Amtrak passenger trains that contained an article on Seaboard Airline (SAL) lounges which were designed to look like one's living room. The original SM was a SAL train.

The consist contained 3 viewliners; but the third had been closed off. Was it only for staff?

I fell asleep after Richmond and didn't wake up until just before Jessup. GA, one stop before Jacksonville (JAX). The ride seemed fast and smooth, except for some violent sideways motion when passing a switch. I've noticed a different sound when riding a Viewliner sleeper, sort of like a swishing or whirring sound similar to European trains. It also seems to change pitch, higher when accelerating and lower when slowing down. There is no question that the one relegated to the upper deck gets a much better deal in a Viewliner roomete than in a superliner. Also it appears that the room itself is wider, perhaps because of the size and shape of the seats. Our SCA was more active that the norm, always running around seeing what he could do to help. He took initiative to ask the conductor when we had to get to diner for lunch in time to disembark in DLD. He offered to bring it to our room; and we took him up on it, figuring he would have more pull with the dining car staff than we would.

During a smoke stop at the very nice JAX station, I spotted a heritage diner on the rear of the train. The SCA said it was the one that had been damaged the day before by a flying door from a passing freight train. It had been attached in Savannah. He said the damage was not very “impressive”, not what he had been led to believe. I guess the fact that it was going south, rather than north to Beach Grove, was a positive sign.

Damaged diner leaving DLD






Again there appeared to be no freight train interference. After disembarking in DLD, now only 49 minutes late, I discovered that the extra diner was not the only stranger to the consist. Behind the usual two P42 engines was, I believe, a Dash-8 which resembles a road freight engine. While the power was going on and off back in WAS, I noticed a P42-P42-Dash 8 combo sitting on the track adjacent to us; and I assume it eventually became our power source.

Dash 8 (courtesy of dellosso.net)





Although Amtrak's status page reported that SM in question arrived and departed WAS 1:02 late, it seemed like we were there more than the scheduled half hour. So I can't tell one way or another whether engine troubles accounted for the power going on and off several times and the extra engine.

I've added DLD to the list of my favorite pre-Amtrak, restored small town stations. It's right up there with Flagstaff, AZ and Glenwood Springs, CO in my book. My only complaint is that is located at 3 miles out of town in a semi-rural area. But it did turn out to be convenient to our lodging. The only thing of interest nearby is a genuine authentic hilly-billy honky tonk across the road.











I had not made reservation for a place to stay upon arrival in DLD, which turned out to be providential since I would have had to change them to a day later with the CZ cancellation. I hoped to leave our two pieces of luggage in baggage, get our folding bikes out of their suitcases, reassemble them, and return their suitcases to baggage so we could search for a place to stay unencumbered by 4 pieces of luggage. Not only was the station agent accommodating; but when I eventually came back to pick up the luggage, she gave me a strong rubber strap to supplement my lone bungee cord and helped me strap it down. When I asked her if this was standard Amtrak service or just southern hospitality, she said it doesn't cost her anything to be helpful. Fortunately, we found a very nice place just under a mile away from the station because I had to come back three times to pick up everything.

Amtrak issue bunge






I was a little be too anxious to get going when we arrived; and I mistakenly cross threaded a pedal on the right (crank) side. To make matters worse I had forgotten where I packed my pedal wrench and borrowed a large crescent wrench from a track gang working at the station. The next day I discovered the threads on the crank had been completely stripped. Rule: never borrow a large wrench from a track gang to tighten a pedal.

To go anywhere from our lodging, we had to pass the DLD station and just happed to catch the northbound SM #98 twice. The first time it had 3 viewliner and the second 4 with a private car on the end.






To be continued.


----------



## PaulM (Feb 5, 2010)

*CASE 6: Jan 27 SM (#98) DLD to NYP.*

After driving the rental car down from Jekyll Island, GA, we parked it and biked around downtown Jacksonville, spotting the home office of CSX, the host railroad for the SM, on the St. Johns riverfront.






I let the time get away from me because I still had to drop my wife and the baggage off at the station to the northwest of downtown, then drop the car off at the airport far to the north, and bike the 13 miles back to the station. Due to luck more than anything, I got on the correct street leaving downtown that took us directly the station, and made to the airport just before the car was due.

I made it back to the station in about an hour, about 1:10 before the scheduled arrival. It took quite a while to disassemble and the pack the bikes because I was hot and tired from the 13 mile ride. This time there was easy access to the scale and I confidently weighed both suitcases with bikes. Mine weighed 41 lbs; but my wife's with oranges stuffed in it barely passed at 49 pounds. I was confused about the route our baggage would take. The agent who checked it said changing in WAS to the CL is normal (makes sense since it arrives earlier); but I saw it sitting on a cart on the platform with NYP stickers. Another agent said it goes with you in case of an emergency like needing medicine (also makes sense). The station agents were all very friendly, although I had trouble understanding the southern drawl of the lady making announcements.

The extra hustle turned out to be unnecessary. When I arrived at the station, the electronic sign's ETA was 5:10 – on time. A little later it changed to 5:25, then 5:50; and it finally arrived 5:55. Apparently track work south of JAX was responsible.

The train arrived with 3 viewliners, all definitely revenue carrying, plus 3 Horizon's on the end. When I asked the SCA if they were there to be thawed out, he got the joke. Said it was for the Safety Patrol, although all 3 appeared to be empty.

Again, the heritage diner and cafe car had the Spartan, bare-bones interior. Our order was taken quickly; but it took a while to receive it. The Mahi-hahi and steak were excellent; although veggies especially were cold and mahi-mahi only luke warm. Were they sitting around before being delivered?

Our outstanding SCA from the southbound SM was now the cafe car attendant. I asked him if this was a promotion. He said no, just extra hours. He explained he was on the extra board and next week might be in coach.

The french toast and omelet for for breakfast were excellent; and once again we got to talking with our table mate and were the last to leave.

Again the viewliner ride seemed very smooth, this time without the occasional violent sideways motion. Perhaps the 2 sleepers and 3 horizon coaches trailing us reduced the sway. The coffee pot in our car was out or order; so I woke up courtesy of the pot in the adjacent sleeper. This was the only mechanical failure of this type observed during the entire experiment.

Although we had made up about 15 minutes by Savannah; we went dead in the water sometime during the night and arrived about 2 hours late in DC. Later, upon inquiry, the conductor said it was a stuck freight, something about a knuckle and a walking inspection of the 100 plus cars.

While stretching our legs on the platform at DC, we saw one of our bags on the cart. Apparently it went on the CL.

Despite quite a bit of very slow going on the Northeast corridor between WAS and NYP, we maintained the 2 hour deficit into NYP. Upon inquiry, the conductor said it was because we were out of our “slot” and had to let faster trains go ahead of us. About Wilmington, the SCA asked us to move from our Roomette to a bedroom. Got no argument from us; so we rode the last 2 hours in style.

We had NO trouble finding the Acela Lounge and were pleased to see that the luggage setup was similar to DC, not CHI, confirming my Ma & Pa Kettle theory. The lounge appeared to be much smaller than Chicago's and was very crowded. We lost a few people with the announcement of an Acela departure; and then the room seemed to empy out when the southbound SM was called.

Our 4 hour layover being reduced to 2 hours, we were only able to walk as far as Times Square via 7th avenue, Macy's, and Broadway, and then back via flee market-like 8th Avenue. Watching pedestrians and cyclists competing with motor vehicles was great sport, rivaling Dublin and Rome. Another reminder of Europe was the mass of people standing in NYP staring at the departure board. The only other time I had seen anything like it was in Euston station in London. There I think there were several delayed trains; and the people were waiting for news. I suppose the people in NYP were waiting for their track to be posted so they could move the the platform. No need to for the cattle call style boarding found in CHI – my Ma and Pa Kettle theory confirmed again.

To be continued.


----------



## PaulM (Feb 5, 2010)

*CASE 7: Jan 28 LSL(#49) NYP to CHI.*

When we got the boarding call for #49, we got in line and boarded without any hassle – seemed easier than CHI with its “special help”. As the conductor was collecting tickets, I commented that our roomette was on wrong, i.e., non-Hudson River side and asked if I could sit in a coach for a while. He suggested I try the empty dead-heading cafe car directly in front of us.

After enjoying the scenery, we had an early supper around dark – apparently there is only a 5:30 seating before departing Albany at 7:05. The heritage diner, recently returned to the LSL, bore little resemblance to the ones on the SM. This one had counter space, now used for preparation, in between the galley and dining area. The booths were very narrow; which may explain why only couples were seated and opposite each other. There was some decoration, reminiscent of art deco: rose colored woodwork, sconce-style lights in between windows, and ceiling lighting to simulate stars (I'm sorry; I'm not an interior decorator). Another oddity: there were two waiters and a steward just like the old days. One waiter seemed to be in training, running up and down the extra wide aisles.

The menu seemed to be left over from the diner-lite days; i.e., flat iron stew meat instead of the steak we had on CZ, CL, and SM. Upon inquiry, the waiter confirmed it was the old menu. I passed on the stew meat; and the lamb shank was good, but I can't vouch for the the rainbow trout my wife had.

The diner was much more crowded after Albany. The operating cafe car was same as the deadheading one, i.e., bare bones décor. West of Albany the LSL must have Amtrak's longest consist: 2 engines, 2 baggage cars, 2 cafe cars, 1 diner, 6 coaches (1 empty) and 3 sleepers. Why the extra cafe car? Not that I'm complaining – I spent a lot of time there and It was always empty. OOPS - forgot about the Auto Train.

Once again the ride was very smooth and I got a good nights sleep in the viewliner. After breakfast, we moved to the empty cafe car since our AGR roomette ticket had expired. Not long after Albany it had started to snow and the vestibules came to resemble the north pole. By the next morning a path had been shoveled between the cars and mats laid down inside the cars to prevent slipping.











Before Elkhart, we stopped in the middle of the woods for about 45 minutes. About the time the 4th freight train went by, we started up again. Not sure what caused the problem since it was double track. The electricity went off twice momentarily, making me suspicious.

We arrived exactly an hour late and then watched three of our bags arrive on the luggage carousel (the other had come in earlier on the CL), but left them there. We preferred to come back for them after an hour and a half walk around the Loop.

To be continued.


----------



## PaulM (Feb 5, 2010)

*CASE 8: Jan 29 CZ(#5) CHI to GBB.*

One of the advantages of taking the CZ to GBB rather than our usual IZ, is that you can board directly from the Metropolitan Lounge if you arrived in a sleeper, rather than joining the cattle call in the coach boarding area. This time the coach passengers had already been seated before we boarded, not that it mattered much since I spent most of the 2 ½ hour ride in the sightseer lounge. There were only two coaches and the conductor gave the “don't take up 2 seats” lecture both at CHI and approaching NPV.

A nice feature of the CZ (along with SWC, IZ and Carl Sandburg) route is that no sooner is the train out of the station than it makes a turn to the southwest and, unlike the other routes out of CHI, gets up to full speed.

We arrived in GBB almost on time, although I later found this train was seriously delayed due to snow slides between DEN & SLC. We found our 12 year old mini-van, minus the foot of snow; and it started right up after sitting for 2 ½ months.

To be continued


----------



## PaulM (Feb 5, 2010)

*Test Results.*

Train Cancellations: 1

On time performance:

early 2

on time 2

late (1 hour or less) 2

moderately late (2 hours or less) 2

really bad show 0

Freight train interference: none that I could see

Engine failure: 1 (plus 1 question mark)

Customer service

AGR phone: excellent (2 calls)

Station agents: excellent to outstanding

Sleeping car attendants: excellent, 1 outstanding

Dining car waiters: good to excellent, 1 outstanding

Conductors: excellent

Car mechanical failures: 1 coffee pot (thankfully no toilet failures)

Overall condition of cars: good, no junkers. Problem: vestibules on amfleets not snow tight.

Ride quality: surprisingly good.

Disappointments: slow running on the Northeast corridor, bare bones heritage diner décor, lack of lounge cars on single level trains, diner-lite menu on the LSL

Complaint: lack of baggage service at GBB. My next research project will be an analysis of the presence of baggage service as a function train # and passenger boardings.

Recommendation: now that the UP appears to be no longer sabotaging the CZ, it should be upgraded to Empire Builder (EB) status. If that means downgrading the EB, so be it. Why should the EB get free wine tasting and dishwashers (and thus china), when the CZ gets neither. Why should Shelby, MT with 2 trains per day and 2009 rideship of 15,972 get baggage service while GBB with 8 trains and 97,013 passengers doesn't?

*Conclusion:*

My hypothesis that the only civilized way to travel is by train has not been rejected.


----------



## AAARGH! (Feb 5, 2010)

PaulM said:


> *Conclusion:*
> My hypothesis that the only civilized way to travel is by train has not been rejected.


Indubitably my dear Mr. PaulM!


----------



## Bob Dylan (Feb 5, 2010)

Really first rate Paul, thanks! It was good to meet you in the CA in WAS, wish I'd known in advance yall were on the CL!

I'm amazed by the snow pics in the LSL vestibule, had read of this but never actually seen this much snow on a train!

IMO your comments about the diner and menu were spot on, also the luggage check in GBB vs. MT. is a really valid point! (does that include the SWC as well since it runs through GBB also?). Hope to meet again along the rails, perhaps in STL for the gathering? Jim


----------



## PaulM (Feb 5, 2010)

jimhudson said:


> IMO your comments about ... the luggage check in GBB vs. MT. is a really valid point! (does that include the SWC as well since it runs through GBB also?).


Yes, no baggage service between CHI and KCY for the SWC



jimhudson said:


> Hope to meet again along the rails, perhaps in STL for the gathering? Jim


Definitely, if its in STL


----------



## AlanB (Feb 5, 2010)

PaulM said:


> I prefer DC's lounge over Chicago's because you don't have to queue to check you luggage, to get something out of it, and to retrieve it when you are ready to board, or depend on the red cap being there when you need him. Also, you don't need a pass to get back into the lounge. What is the difference? It certainly can't be that security is a bigger problem in CHI. I call it the “Ma & Ma Kettle” syndrome. DC has all the big timers – businessmen & politicians. CHI get ma and pa Kettle that need the extra hand holding.


Paul,

Part of the difference is the simple fact that Chicago's lounge is the busiest in the Amtrak system.

However, I believe that the major reason for the difference is the fact that all other lounges don't see many connecting passengers. Most people just show up an hour or so before their train departs in the other cities. And in most cases, the vast majority simply checks in, wait for the boarding call, and then leave to board the train.

In Chicago, people arrive early in the morning via east coast trains to connect to afternoon trains. Afternoon trains that don't provide lunch. Therefore the people have to leave the lounge to eat, and then return. To a lesser extent, the same thing happens in reverse in the evening. People arrive on the west coast trains and often have a few hours to kill, before catching an east coast bound train. So again they leave the lounge. And in the case of the LSL, they have to leave if they want dinner, as the LSL doesn't serve dinner.

So the volume of people coming and going in Chicago is much greater than at other lounges. And by coming and going, I mean checking in, only to leave to do something, and then return. The cards make life much easier for the attendants, and IMHO for the passenger too. After all, you only need to wave the card so that the attendant can see it. You don't have to pull out your ticket/ticket stub to get back in and have the attendant verify that it's ok or hope that the attendant remembers you, like you do have to do in NY, DC, and other lounges.


----------



## PaulM (Feb 6, 2010)

I was just kidding and agree with you about the entrance cards. But I stand by my assessment of the luggage storage situation.


----------



## Heading North (Feb 6, 2010)

As far as the presence of checked baggage goes, it is unusual who has it and who doesn't. DLD, which is nice but by no means a busy station, has it; TRE, the "state capital with the most Amtrak service," doesn't. And even NYP, which has it for the LD trains, has limited baggage hours.


----------



## AlanB (Feb 7, 2010)

5:15 AM to 9:45 PM is limited? :unsure: Those are the hours for NYP.


----------



## Heading North (Feb 7, 2010)

Well, considering that only two NEC trains "officially" have checked baggage (79/80 and 66/67), those hours more or less preclude you from putting bags on half. It's a little nonsensical that 66/67 has a baggage car considering that it can't even be used at some major stations.

And, IIRC, somewhere on this board it was mentioned that if the Palmetto arrives late, bags may not be available that same night?


----------



## Roadfool (Feb 9, 2010)

Great trip report! I love reading these detailed posts when I'm stuck between trips and daydreaming about trains.



PaulM said:


> Just after Waterloo, IN, I discovered I had a WIFI connection that continued to Toledo where I retired. The connection name had "Sprint" in it. Maybe the gadgeteers can explain what I found.


You were probably on a train with someone with a Sprint phone or data card. A lot of the newer ones let you set up your own mobile wifi hotspot so anyone within range can share your connection.


----------



## PaulM (Feb 9, 2010)

Roadfool said:


> You were probably on a train with someone with a Sprint phone or data card. A lot of the newer ones let you set up your own mobile wifi hotspot so anyone within range can share your connection.


Guess that leaves me out. I don't even have a cell phone.


----------



## acelafan (Feb 16, 2010)

Great report of all your trips and glad to hear the service was good for the most part. Those pictures of the snow in the Amfleets looked familiar - I had the same issue while riding WAS to BOS in the Dec 19th snowstorm this past holiday season. Rime ice plastered everywhere...quite a sight.


----------

